# A Poem for Fun (23)



## xlwoo (Aug 3, 2014)

In a heavy fog,I take a noon jog,
And walk my dog.
I trip over a log,
And fall into a bog,
And meet a fat frog
Having a dialog
With a little hog,
Who is so agog
As if drunk with grog.
I put it in my blog.​


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 4, 2014)

This was a fun read. I enjoyed the whimsy you cleverly crafted...Peace...Jul


----------



## JimJanuary (Aug 4, 2014)

Funny poem man, I enjoyed it.
I'm not sure if you were looking for feedback, but I had some edit suggestions to improve on the rhythm



xlwoo said:


> In a heavy fog,I take a jog,
> And walk my dog.
> Trip over a log,
> Fall into a bog,
> ...


----------



## NickWolfe (Aug 8, 2014)

This was a great read, considering i kept reading it in beat to Pop Goes the Weasel lol


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice.
I think I have read a similsr posting.


----------



## escorial (Aug 9, 2014)

so like the repetition of..og...fun piece..enjoyed


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Aug 9, 2014)

The words which you used is awesome.. I love your word choice.. I wish I too can write like that.. But I am sure I can learn from you guys..


----------



## xlwoo (Aug 10, 2014)

thank you guys.  I am retired and have plenty of time on hand and I can take slow pace to write and consider and write till I think it's ok.


----------

